# What are some good non-fiber foods?



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

My kids (3 yrs, 22 mo) eat lots of fruit, veggies, whole grains. Lots of fiber. Their poops are probably _too_ soft. What should I be feeding them to help balance?

Typical day:
Breakfast: ~Cheerios (actually Joe's O's or Purely O's, etc) with banana and raw milk
Snack: 1 piece of fruit each, cup of raw milk, and maybe slice of toast (homemade ww bread) with raw butter and raw honey
Lunch: raw almond butter and touch of jelly sandwiches on ww bread
Snack: 1 piece of fruit, handful of raw almonds, maybe a slice of raw cheese
Dinner: usually rice & beans, sauteed vegs

What's a good way to get more fats into them without overdoing the dairy? We do eat meat for dinner on occasion, but my kids aren't really fans.

When we do anything 'decadent' it's still something like low-sugar whole grain muffins or something. I just can't bring myself to give them white flour!

I offer them walnuts with the almonds, but they don't like them









Diaper changes here are just a disaster







.

Thanks!
Aven


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

Well, the diet doctors recommend to combat diarrhea is BRAT: bananas, rice, applesauce, toast. They're thinking white rice and white bread.

A healthy source of fat is olive oil. Try cooking some onions and herbs in it and then mixing in nutritional yeast flakes (good source of protein and B vitamins) and serving over pasta, grains, and/or steamed veggies. Yum!

Yogurt with live cultures helps to keep gut bacteria balanced and prevent trouble in either direction.


----------

